# Safe parking outside Florence for a week



## PaulvW (May 9, 2013)

Hello Lourdes, there seem to be no questions which you do not know the answer to. What a wondeful forum ! Compliments ! 
End of this month we will be staying for a week in Florence. We come by car but will not need the car during our stay. I would like to park it somewhere outside the city cheap and safe.
In another thread you advised Scandicci of Galluzzo. Where is it most safe to park ? I am willing to pay for the parking but not the price one pays when parking in the city (I understand that would be € 18 per day at the least). I will not have any luggage in the car, the car has a foreign (NL-) numberplate.
Thank you for your advise


----------



## Lourdes (May 21, 2013)

*via del Sansovino parking is affordable and easy to reach center*

Ciao PaulvW,

<Blush> Thank you for the compliments, you're very kind. Just hoping to be helping to those that need sorting out what to see, do and other useful details when planning a vacation to Tuscany and Florence .

A whole week and keeping it safe requires that you not park where there is street cleaning or that closes down. I just updated the parking in Florence article - http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-maps/parking-lots-in-florence.html and saw that daily parking in the lots has gone up to 20 euros per day . And I'd actually take the Galluzzo parking out of the equation because there is street parking during the week, you'd have to head back out to move it. 
I am not sure whether the free parking at the Coop in Scandicci off Viale Nenni closes down, whether a car left overnight for a whole week would be evident... so I'd personally select a paid parking - would 12 euros per day sound ok?

I'm thinking of the one on Via del Sansovino, here's the part that is of interest for you:
_The closest parking lot to Florence along the tram can be found on Via del Sansovino, with the "Sansovino" tram stop right in front. This is a paid parking lot but a better deal that the ones closer to the center. It is open 24 hours a day and costs 1 euro for the first hour, 0.50 euro every 30 minutes after. Maximum daily rate is 12 euro. (Via del Sansovino 53)._

That lot is right in front of a tram stop that brings you into the SMN train station so you're in the center (not sure where your lodging or hotel is at). Hope this information is useful!!


----------



## PaulvW (May 21, 2013)

Thank you, Lourdes. I am, as an alternative, considering to drive out South to one of the places on the road to Greve (a region I know quite well), park there and take the bus back to SMN. When being back in Holland I will let you know what we did and how it went. Bye, Paul


----------



## Lourdes (May 22, 2013)

Oh yes, if you know somewhere completely outside of Florence from past experience where you can leave it without worrying about it, that would be another good solution. Wherever you end up, do share with us and let us know how it turns out - I'll add it to the "bank" of possibilities and reviews to suggest to others ;-)


----------



## PaulvW (Jun 16, 2013)

Lourdes said:


> Oh yes, if you know somewhere completely outside of Florence from past experience where you can leave it without worrying about it, that would be another good solution. Wherever you end up, do share with us and let us know how it turns out - I'll add it to the "bank" of possibilities and reviews to suggest to others ;-)



Here is where we ended up: it is an alternative option to the one I read about, namely to park in Galluzzo and then take the bus back into the city. I didn't like the idea of my car standing in Galluzzo along the road or on a market place for a whole week. But somewhat further south of Galluzzo, towards Firenze Certosa, the entry to the Autostrada, there is a small spot called Bottai. There there is a apparently newly built P+R facility, a parking deck hardly visible from the main road, where I parked the car and found it back after a week safe and sound. There are numerous busses, both from ATAF and other bus companies that come form Siena or the Chianti and go by there, you don't have to wait long for one to bring you back into the city (SMN station) in only 15 - 20 minutes. Tickets can be bought at the Bar opposite the P+R.


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 18, 2013)

*thank you!*

That is awesome feedback Paul! I had seen that construction going on to the right of the road as you're heading towards Florence but didn't realize it was completed and open. Do you remember by any chance how much you paid daily or were you able to get a weekly fee? I am sure fellow readers of the forum and site will appreciate adding this as a safe parking lot to leave a car for several days.


----------



## PaulvW (Jun 18, 2013)

I did't pay anything. 
But the entrance of the P+R facility is still under construction, it could well be that they will build a barrier and then charge for the parking.


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 19, 2013)

Good to know that for the moment the facility is open and free ;-) thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Splash137 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: via del Sansovino parking is affordable and easy to reach center*

Hi Lourdes, 

I hope you might help me on the same topic. I am arriving in Florence (from Venice) on the evening of Sunday 28th July and will be staying until early morning Wednesday 31st July. I need somewhere to park my rental car securely and the place you suggested on Via del Sansovino sounds good since I am staying near SMN so the tram would be ideal. 

However, I cannot find this parking lot on Google maps exactly. Is it a multi-storey or open space lot? Can you advise if i need to book it in advance or what is availability like? Also, is it outside the ZTL zones?

With thanks from Ireland!


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, the Sansovino parking lot is outside of the ZTL area and would be perfect to then get on the tram to go directly to the SMN station. Open space lot, and often has spots open so need to book ahead.

Google maps doesn't place the marker correctly - the address is Via del Sansovino 53, Florence
It is south of the street to the left of the marker google does show - if you look at map at the top of the article here 
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-maps/parking-lots-in-florence.html
it is the first blue P sign after the 3 green P signs to the top left of the map.


----------



## Splash137 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lourdes, thank you so much. This has really put my mind at ease! 
I have found it on Google Street map, it's run by SCAF and is €12 for 24 hours and looks easily accessible from Venice/Bologna direction. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Sara Andrade (Jul 3, 2014)

*Parking in Florence*



Lourdes said:


> Yes, the Sansovino parking lot is outside of the ZTL area and would be perfect to then get on the tram to go directly to the SMN station. Open space lot, and often has spots open so need to book ahead.
> 
> Google maps doesn't place the marker correctly - the address is Via del Sansovino 53, Florence
> It is south of the street to the left of the marker google does show - if you look at map at the top of the article here
> ...



Hello,
I´m going to stay in Florence for a few days, and I would to know where to park my rental car. The hotel has a garage but it costs 20€ daily... I would like to find other park cheaper... We are going to stay at Viale Fratelli Rosselli.
How can I book ahead the Sansovino parking lot?

Thanks.
Best regards.


----------



## jotavi (Aug 4, 2015)

Sara Andrade said:


> Hello,
> I´m going to stay in Florence for a few days, and I would to know where to park my rental car. The hotel has a garage but it costs 20€ daily... I would like to find other park cheaper... We are going to stay at Viale Fratelli Rosselli.
> How can I book ahead the Sansovino parking lot?
> 
> ...


Looking for the same. Did you manage to find it?
Thanks.


----------



## Sparkyhunter (Apr 28, 2016)

*W*



PaulvW said:


> Here is where we ended up: it is an alternative option to the one I read about, namely to park in Galluzzo and then take the bus back into the city. I didn't like the idea of my car standing in Galluzzo along the road or on a market place for a whole week. But somewhat further south of Galluzzo, towards Firenze Certosa, the entry to the Autostrada, there is a small spot called Bottai. There there is a apparently newly built P+R facility, a parking deck hardly visible from the main road, where I parked the car and found it back after a week safe and sound. There are numerous busses, both from ATAF and other bus companies that come form Siena or the Chianti and go by there, you don't have to wait long for one to bring you back into the city (SMN station) in only 15 - 20 minutes. Tickets can be bought at the Bar opposite the P+R.




Can anyone advise if this parking lot is still open and safe to park for a few days?


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, that parking lot is open and easy to catch buses from there to downtown area. I've passed and always seen it full, so you'll have to check between that one and the other closer to the Impruneta A1 exit/entrance. 

The Sansovino lot is one of the cheapest and closest to the center. Otherwise, a cheaper alternative is near the airport - take a look at Parclick if you want to book ahead of time.


----------



## proudon (Aug 17, 2016)

*Hi*



Lourdes said:


> Yes, that parking lot is open and easy to catch buses from there to downtown area. I've passed and always seen it full, so you'll have to check between that one and the other closer to the Impruneta A1 exit/entrance.
> 
> The Sansovino lot is one of the cheapest and closest to the center. Otherwise, a cheaper alternative is near the airport - take a look at Parclick if you want to book ahead of time.



I will come to Fiorence on Saturday and I want to help me if you want.

1. My house is in ZTL and I will be there at 5pm. Can I go there until Sunday night if I will find a parking? I read that after 4pm is free also Sunday is free exept 11pm-3am (if my car is parked I will have problem?)
2. I read about free parking in Ipercoop and Galluzzo. If I will leave my car in iperccop they will closed the parking at nights? Is it safe? In Galluzzo is safer and where exactly?
3. From where can I buy tickets for bus?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, you could enter the ZTL on Saturday anytime after 4pm (and before 11pm) to drop off your luggage at your rental. If you do find parking somewhere, remember that is not free, you still have to pay for it. 
Make sure to not leave or enter the ZTL when it is active. 

If you wish to drive back out and park in Galluzzo or at the Ipercoop in Scandicci, you can leave it relatively safely (making sure to not leave any luggage inside that would call attention to it). In Galluzzo, it is street parking behind the main square and all around, but the whole piazza was recently redone and I am not so sure if the parking is still free or became paid parking. The Ipercoop is a shopping center, so it isn't closed at night. 

You can buy tickets from newspaper kiosks and from some coffee shops/bars. They have a sticker on their windows if they sell ATAF tickets. It costs less to get the ticket before you get on the bus, and although you could just get on the bus and try to buy it from the driver, recently many people have written that the driver didn't have tickets and they stayed on, but then got a fine for having no tickets. So try to get them before hand, if you can't, ask the driver, but if he doesn't have any, get off!


----------



## proudon (Aug 18, 2016)

*Some more information*

Thanks a lot Lourdes,

As you wrote me the parking in ZTL is in pay always, also from 4-11pm also Sundays?

I read that for iperccop I must leave for night my car somewhere alse (near it?) because its closed at nights. Is it true?

I found information about free parking on:
Via Giano della Bella and
Via dei Bastioni

Are there also free parking?

We are thinking to buy firenze card and Hop on Hoff. I don't find anywhere any reduse if we buy together. Is there any?

Thanks for your useful information


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 18, 2016)

Parking in Florence is generally free after 8pm and all day on Sunday.

As far as the Ipercoop, I am talking about the one on Via dei Nenni, that one isn't closed at night... while the one on Via del Sansovino is.

There isn't much free parking left in Florence, slowly the city is getting rid of any that still existed.... but for now, you can find street parking at night for free, including the ones on Via dei Bastioni.

No, as far as I know, there are no reductions if you buy both the Firenze Card and the Hop-On, Hop-Off bus as they are run by two separate entities. The hop-on, hop-off bus doesn't go by the main monuments but around the center and then out to the Piazzale and to Fiesole so you'll get very good views.


----------



## proudon (Aug 18, 2016)

*I don't understant*



Lourdes said:


> Parking in Florence is generally free after 8pm and all day on Sunday.
> 
> As far as the Ipercoop, I am talking about the one on Via dei Nenni, that one isn't closed at night... while the one on Via del Sansovino is.
> 
> ...



Please inform me exactly.  Parking in ZTL from 4pm on Saturday till 8am Monday is free (if I will find). What about 11pm-3am. If my car is stopped in a parking this time I will have problem or only if I will drive it this times?

Thanks a lot


----------



## proudon (Aug 22, 2016)

*Last bus. Times*

I need to use busess no23, 36' 37 c1and c3 tonight. What time is the last one for everyone of this?


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry I had not seen this earlier! 

Where are you taking these from? and in what direction?
In case you can't access the ATAF website, the C1 and C3 buses end up around 8pm.

The 23 runs until past midnight, the 36 until around 10pm, the 37 until 10.30pm. I give you ranges because times differ depending on direction and these are the times they leave the starting point, not the time for your stop..... did you leave the car in Galluzzo?


----------



## SophieS (Oct 25, 2016)

*Follow up on Sansovino parking lot*

Good evening, 

My boyfriend and I are currently travelling round beautiful Italy and are going to visit Florence next week for 6 days. We have a hire car and I discovered this old post of yours on the web about the  best and safe parking spots outside of Florence city centre. I wanted to ask whether you can book parking for the Sansovino parking lot online and can we leave the car there for days at a time? We will be staying in Bellosguardo so on the map you have on your 'visit florence' website seems like the most convient spot to park, as i am a bit concerned about driving in Florence in general (especially in the centre). 

Any advice about Sansovino or overnight parking near Bellosguardo from any users would be appreciated 

Thanks 




Lourdes said:


> Yes, the Sansovino parking lot is outside of the ZTL area and would be perfect to then get on the tram to go directly to the SMN station. Open space lot, and often has spots open so need to book ahead.
> 
> Google maps doesn't place the marker correctly - the address is Via del Sansovino 53, Florence
> It is south of the street to the left of the marker google does show - if you look at map at the top of the article here
> ...


----------



## DonnaDenise (Oct 26, 2016)

*Parking*

Buongiorno,

Hope your are loving Tuscany so far?!!  My first suggestion - if Florence is your last stop, then get rid of the car! you can use public transport to get around the city and even to visit a few other places like Pisa, Lucca, Siena and even Chianti.
https://www.visitflorence.com/itineraries-in-florence/top-day-trips-from-florence.html

But if you want to keep the car, have a look at this article:
https://www.visitflorence.com/florence-maps/parking-lots-in-florence.html

Oltrarno parking is closer to Bellosguardo BUT it costs more.

Unless it is private parking (and a bit more expensive) you can't "reserve" a spot.

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 26, 2016)

In addition to agreeing to returning the car if it is a rental and you will no longer need it... I'll add that Bellosguardo is outside of the ZTL area and depending on WHERE you are staying, you might be able to find parking closer or cheaper through your lodging. 
Have you asked where you are staying at in case they have parking or have agreement with a garage nearby? If you are staying at a hotel, they might have parking for guests...

While you can't book the Sansovino parking lot ahead of time, it almost always has spaces available.


----------



## SophieS (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for your comments, 

Florence isnt our last stop and have the car till the middle of november. Quick question about Sansovino parking, although you cant book it in advance, can you leave the car there for a number of days and then pay once you leave? Or additionally, will there be a ticket/information desk there? 

Thanks for the quick replies, much appreciated  






Lourdes said:


> In addition to agreeing to returning the car if it is a rental and you will no longer need it... I'll add that Bellosguardo is outside of the ZTL area and depending on WHERE you are staying, you might be able to find parking closer or cheaper through your lodging.
> Have you asked where you are staying at in case they have parking or have agreement with a garage nearby? If you are staying at a hotel, they might have parking for guests...
> 
> While you can't book the Sansovino parking lot ahead of time, it almost always has spaces available.


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 26, 2016)

Payment is with an automatic machine, to be paid with cash or ATM card.

You can find more contact info on the parking lot here, including email address if you want to ask about paying by credit card: http://www.scaf.fi.it/sansovino.html

Note that there aren't guards present, so in any case do not leave valuables in the car, including luggage. This is true for any of the parking lots in Florence unless you go for a private lot where they have custodians 24/7.


----------

